# Behaviour problem with 6 month Hudson



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't think it's dominance at all. He's just going into his bratty stage. Just like a kid who thinks he can get away with it. He'll try your patience for a few months and then settle into a wonderful young adult Golden. Just another stage of development!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's a handy trick to let him drag a leash, so you can calmly step on it and ignore him for a few seconds when he is over the top. Just put him in a down and step on his leash so he stays put, and be neutral( ignore him nicely) until he settles. If he's had a good hour of off leash exercise and some mental stimulation/ training, then you can also tether him with a nice kong or marrow bone. In obedience class, you'll probably learn to have him be on a mat calmly, rewarding for mellow behavior.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with Penny's mom....just a bratty stage!! I went through this with Lincoln and like, Hudson, it was usually with me, not hubby. We had to do lots of time outs in his X-pen......it worked, he's a wonderful 18 month old boy now. He still gets goofy at times, but a simple "settle down" will now work. 

Just be patient, calm and consistent (easier said than done, I know)....it will pay off in the long run!!!!!


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

I have hope.. 

Thanks for the postings...it's going to make for a better nights sleep now.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Been going through a bit of this with Jess who is seven months old. I agree, probably just a stage.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> It's a handy trick to let him drag a leash, so you can calmly step on it and ignore him for a few seconds when he is over the top. Just put him in a down and step on his leash so he stays put, and be neutral( ignore him nicely) until he settles. If he's had a good hour of off leash exercise and some mental stimulation/ training, then you can also tether him with a nice kong or marrow bone. In obedience class, you'll probably learn to have him be on a mat calmly, rewarding for mellow behavior.


 
I agree with Jill. Also I would use a deeper voice when you are trying to disipline him. I found that helped with me because my husband has a deeper voice and he listened better. I tend to use a higher pitch voice like when I am playing.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Discipline is not the answer if your dog hasn't been trained to do what is expected in the first place. Obedience training will help you to learn how to teach your dog the correct behavior. You need to give your dog direction and reward the desired behavior. Glad you are starting the class, it should be a big help to you. Ask the trainer for advice for your pup. Just remember dogs do not think on human terms.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> I don't think it's dominance at all. He's just going into his bratty stage. Just like a kid who thinks he can get away with it. He'll try your patience for a few months and then settle into a wonderful young adult Golden. Just another stage of development!


I totally agree. Besides he is playing


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> Discipline is not the answer if your dog hasn't been trained to do what is expected in the first place. Obedience training will help you to learn how to teach your dog the correct behavior. You need to give your dog direction and reward the desired behavior. Glad you are starting the class, it should be a big help to you. Ask the trainer for advice for your pup. Just remember dogs do not think on human terms.


Awesome comment. Try to catch your puppy being good, and calm, and reward him for "settle".


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with all the good comments here. Also remember they pick up on our energy. I find if I am sitting, I am just not effective in leading our male Golden, Marty. I have to stand with my head high to get him to knock it off. My two girls (I have 3 goldens) just have a mellow temperment and are easy all around - but with Marty he will push the limits. So remember the energy you bring to each interaction is very important. They read us so well : )


----------

